# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Kırım Hanlığı (1441-1783)

## veli

Kırım ve civarı, Batu Han'ın kardeşi Togay-Timur neslinden gelen beylerin idaresinde idi. Timur'un Altınordu'yu parçalamasıyla Togay-Timur neslinden Hacı Giray Han, adına para bastırarak(1441) hanlığı kurmuş ve Bahçesaray'ı başkent yapmıştır. Hacı-Giray Han'ın 25 yıllık hâkimiyetinin ardından ölümüyle, oğulları arasında taht kavgaları başlamış ve Nur Devlet ile Mengli Giray fetret devrinde birbirleriyle mücadele etmişlerdir. Kırım ileri gelenleri bu mücadeleyi önlemek için Osmanlılardan yardım isteyince, Fatih, Gedik Ahmet Paşa komutasındaki donanmayı Kırım'a göndermiş, Kefe ile Azak, Ceneviz ve Venediklerden kurtarılmıştır. (1475) Mengli Giray 1478 yılında hanlığa getirilerek Kırım Hanlığı Osmanlı himayesine alınmıştır. 300 yıl süren bu beraberlik, 1783'de Kırım'ın Ruslar tarafından ilhak edilmesiyle son bulmuştur.

----------

